# Cpc-a



## dilya (Aug 19, 2013)

Hi guys, I'm discouraged with CPC-A and don't believe in anything anymore. Passed my exam from 1st try without experience. After spending so much money at Roxbury Institute for medical management, I barely got a job in the billing company as a biller for $15 an hour. I'm flooded with work for little money. If I knew it wouldn't pay much $$I wouldn't have spent so much money to get certified. Im sorry


----------



## mitchellde (Aug 19, 2013)

I do not mean to be cruel but honestly $15 an hour is STELLAR!  I am not sure what you expected as a starting wage but some have worked in the industry several years and still do not make that much.  You are already at the median income for this industry and you still have an A certification.  To command a higher salary you will need to seek a bachelors and/or masters degree.  Sorry I think you are in an enviable position for the current economy.


----------



## dilya (Aug 20, 2013)

mitchellde said:


> I do not mean to be cruel but honestly $15 an hour is STELLAR!  I am not sure what you expected as a starting wage but some have worked in the industry several years and still do not make that much.  You are already at the median income for this industry and you still have an A certification.  To command a higher salary you will need to seek a bachelors and/or masters degree.  Sorry I think you are in an enviable position for the current economy.



Well, I was making $120k a year in my previous job. You are right I have to be thankful even making $15an hour.


----------



## dilya (Aug 20, 2013)

I'm just spoiled I guess as I was in sales be4 getting this job. Let's see where it will take me!


----------



## cordelia (Aug 20, 2013)

You are looking at this very short sighted, yes, you currently only make $15 an hour, but you are gaining valuable experience! Stick with this job for a year, then leverage it for a better one with better pay. And then repeat. Within a couple of years you should be making more!

Though, you are not going to make 120,000 a year doing coding without a lot of experience and a masters. 

Cordelia, CCS, CPC


----------



## dilya (Aug 20, 2013)

Thank You Cordelia! I will stick with this job. I have bachelors in business economics. I m actually planning to study for my masters but not sure which field I should choose. Any suggestions?


----------



## teresabug (Aug 20, 2013)

I live in Michigan and am taking the AAPC course for my CPC cert and will be testing in October. I have 12 years billing experience and am getting job offers for $15 to $16 an hour even with all of my experience. Once I become certified, I will be way more marketable. Just stick with it, get some experience under you and work your way up. That is what I did. I started out as a medical receptionist in 1996 making $7.00. Just stay positive.


----------



## dilya (Aug 20, 2013)

Good luck for your cpc test! Thanks for your support!


----------

